# Breyerfest 2010



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Jul 26, 2010)

"Cloud" & J.J." at Breyerfest 2010.

We participated at Lexington Horse Park with past week-end with the Bluegrass

Miniature Horse Club and were asked to present the "Colors" at Opening Ceremonies!


----------



## candycar (Jul 27, 2010)

I was looking forward to going to the Breyerfest, but couldn't make it. Had to nurse a sick kitty



Hope to go next year, Maybe I'll see ya then! Hope you had a good time. You all look great!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is the pic enlarged. You did the thumbnail for it instead of the original image size.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 27, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 28, 2010)

Love your turnout! Very cool indeed!


----------



## jleonard (Jul 28, 2010)

I rode in the Mounted Games demo that went right after the minis on Friday and Saturday and remember seeing your pair. You looked great and I enjoyed watching the demo!

BTW, it's the Kentucky Horse Park, the Lexington Horse Park is in Lexington, VA. I only mention it as we had an incident once when buying a horse where both paties were talking about the "Horse Park" in Lexington, thinking we were close to eachother, only to realize we were talking about different venues!


----------

